# New pump has arrived!



## Sally71 (Aug 5, 2020)

My daughter's new pump has arrived, which has caused much excitement!  Unfortunately we have to wait 15 days to do the training  (have appointment on 20th Aug)

Like @everydayupsanddowns we have gone for the T-Slim, it looks very smart!  They have also sent what looks like a 3 month supply of cannulas and cartridges (daughter wants the pink cannulas and they have sent boring grey, hopefully we might be able to get pink ones next time!). I don’t know which software it comes with, on the box it says Basal IQ but on the delivery note it says Control IQ, so hopefully we'll be able to upgrade soon if it only has Basal IQ already on it.  So now we are just waiting for a decision on whether we can get the Dexcoms funded or not, then we can order those too.  Exciting!


----------



## Sally71 (Aug 5, 2020)

Ooh, just had DSN on the phone!  No decision on Dexcoms yet, in fact the question hasn’t even been asked yet, panels only take place every so often.  DSN seems to think it makes sense to get us up and running with it just as a basic pump at first anyway until we get used to it.  So probably won’t be using integrated sensors before daughter goes back to school.   It does make sense to me though to not order any Dexcoms until we find out whether we can get them free or not! Still got Libre in the meantime.

But the good new is DSN had somehow booked us in twice so we’re now going for the training a week earlier on the 13th. Yay!


----------



## stephknits (Aug 5, 2020)

Very exciting, hope it all goes smoothly.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Aug 5, 2020)

Oh exciting...let us know how it goes


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Aug 5, 2020)

Exciting stuff @Sally71 

Hope the training goes well. Glad you are getting it a bit earlier... 20th would have been a tortuous wait.

It may be worth popping the pump on to charge with the USB charger a day or two before training if you haven't already?

I've now done the additional online video training and quizzes for Control IQ and I am waiting to receive the upgrade code.


----------



## Sally71 (Aug 5, 2020)

Yes we'll charge it a couple of days before we go!  Exciting times!
On the simulator I’m already noticing some of the settings are way more precise than on the Combo so it should be good!  Fingers crossed


----------



## Sally71 (Aug 5, 2020)

DSN just phoned and said there has been a cancellation tomorrow morning 
And she's done training on the same pump today so it's all fresh in her mind.  So we're going ... better charge it up tonight then!
This is all happening very fast all of a sudden!
And of course the old pump has only 36 units left, she usually needs about 20 on basal overnight, tea and breakfast are likely to be more than 16 so now debating whether to do a final refill with just 50-100 units or just let it run out and manage with pens. Daughter would probably prefer the former.
We are sitting here almost wishing that the cancellation hadn’t happened, a week would have been nice to get used to the idea, at the same time it would be stupid to pass up the opportunity to get on with it straight away, the week would also have been a very anxious one!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 5, 2020)

Good luck for tomorrow. Exciting times


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Aug 6, 2020)

Hope it goes really well today! We can ask each other questions if we get stuck as noobs   

You will do great!


----------



## Sally71 (Aug 6, 2020)

We're back!

Did Combo refill to 100 units, which became 86 by the time I’d primed the tube, and then when I checked her BG at 2am she was 22  No idea why that was, checked cannula hadn’t fallen off and that tubing was still attached both ends, then did correction dose (11u - glad I didn’t just put 50 in!)
2 hours later she was down to 9.9, phew.

Went off this morning, met nurse, daughter decided she doesn’t want me to even touch her new machine so did all the training herself, knew most of it already because she's been researching it for ages! Even had a 3.3 hypo whilst doing it and just shoved some glucose in her mouth and carried on! So she's now up and running, just had a snack so that she can do her first bolus on it. Will probably spend most of the day tweaking settings!

So I’m definitely being sidelined now - I think my role from now on will be advisory only, e.g. when making basal adjustments because she's never had anything to do with that before.  That's good though, she's 14 now and will have to start taking over control at some point. I’ve tried to teach her about temp basals before, because they are so useful and dead easy to set up and I know she could do it, but she didn’t want to know before.  I think she will now!

We have to wait two weeks until the next board meeting when they can ask about Dexcom funding, then once we know who is paying for them we can get those ordered.  DSN agreed that it would be sensible to aim to be up and running on the full system before school starts. (Assuming it does, of course!). She also gave us a new blood meter, Glucomen, does ketones too, didn’t give us the right strips though!  But we have some strips left for the Libre and tons of Accu Chek ones which we can use with an Aviva Expert that we had before the first pump, so we’ll just use those until I can get the prescription changed.

Exciting times!

How are you getting on @everydayupsanddowns , will be nice to be newbies together, although I think you'll have to ask my daughter rather than me if you get stuck on anything


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Aug 6, 2020)

Sally71 said:


> Exciting times!
> 
> How are you getting on @everydayupsanddowns , will be nice to be newbies together, although I think you'll have to ask my daughter rather than me if you get stuck on anything


 
Haha! Yes I certainly will! It’s been a really good start for me. Some very ‘in range’ days early on, which really helped! Quite a few ‘where have they put that’ moments about menus... but all good!


----------



## stephknits (Aug 6, 2020)

Wow, just caught up, must be quite weird to go from it will be ages to tomorrow and your daughter being totally incharge. Great though as you say,she has to do it sometime soon.  My daughter is largely in charge of everything herself, being 16 and just asks my advise every now and again.  Am hopeful she will one day choose to have a pump, but not at all interested at the moment.  Hope it goes well over the next few days and that you get the dexcom funding.


----------



## Sally71 (Aug 26, 2020)

UPDATE: hospital agreed to fund sensors for 6 months and then review the situation, I think if we can prove that daughter’s control and anxiety levels are better with them than without then they may agree to continue funding.  But 6 months is a good start, so we are booked in with the DSN on Friday to get set up, just waiting for the sensors themselves now which was becoming a very anxious wait; thankfully I’ve just had an email from DPD to say that they will arrive tomorrow so that's exciting!  So hopefully we'll have just over a week to practise with Basal IQ before school starts again. 

Pump is running well apart from that, daughter is getting quicker with the refills and even put the cannula in herself last time.  Only complaint is that the cannulas don’t seem to stick as well as the Roche ones did and only just about manage to stay on for 3 days, current one has been covered with Tegaderm to try and make sure it stays put!  Daughter has set reminders in the pump so that if she hasn’t done boluses by certain times during the day, it will remind her in case she has eaten but forgot to bolus.  The breakfast one wakes her up quite often


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Aug 30, 2020)

Great to hear @Sally71 

Really hope the sensors work out and longer funding arrangements are forthcoming.


----------

